# Tooth Question (SV, AKC, UKC, CKC)



## Amaruq

Is it possible to show a dog missing a canine? What type of documentation would you need (if at all) from a vet? The tooth was broken and was removed. Do they get dinged (assuming all else is equal/comparable) _just_ because a tooth was removed? I can understand if the tooth wasnt there or there was no documentation.


----------



## Liesje

AKC standard "Teeth --42 in number--20 upper and 22 lower--are strongly developed and meet in a scissors bite in which part of the inner surface of the upper incisors meet and engage part of the outer surface of the lower incisors. An overshot jaw or a level bite is undesirable. An undershot jaw is a disqualifying fault. Complete dentition is to be preferred. Any missing teeth other than first premolars is a serious fault."

Sounds like you can show them AKC, but it's a fault.


----------



## Amaruq

I thought I had read somewhere a long time ago about needing the vet records if a tooth was lost in training/accident to prove that it was indeed there.


----------



## Liesje

Yeah that would make sense. Loosing a tooth in an accident or whatever is different than never having one. A lost tooth doesn't really affect the dog's genes.


----------



## Chris Wild

For SV style shows you need to have a dental notation form filled out, and supporting paperwork to show that the tooth was removed. I'm really not sure of the entire process because I've never done it or had need to read up on it. There's more info on the USA website about it. But I know that once that is done you're covered and the dog won't get dinged for the missing tooth.

I have no idea about AKC...


----------



## SouthernBelle

I show in AKC and my dog is missing 1 tooth. I have had people tell me that 1 is ok, but more than that would be a fault. If we were to show under a "tooth fairy" judge, we might not be put up because of it. I feel like if the over all dog meets the standard, that one missing tooth really shouldnt make a difference. But it definently could.


----------



## Andaka

If you have documentation (letter from vet, etc), you should be OK with AKC. A friend of mine had a Terv that had lost a tooth in a fence fight. He went on the be one of the top winning Tervs. She kept a copy of the vet's letter in her tack box and would stick it in her pocket on her way to the ring. After a while the judges recognized the dog and quit asking about it.

Good luck.


----------

